# 3rd Anti Tank Regiment



## Nyles (14 Sep 2006)

Hello all, I was given a training tasking to research the role of the 3rd Anti Tank Regiment, RCA in Normandy. I'm having trouble finding alot of specific info beyond that there were attached to the 3rd Infantry Division. Does anyone have any info on when and where they would have went ashore? I'm certainly not asking anyone to do my work for me, but I'd appreciate any information or sources you could point me towards. Thanks.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (14 Sep 2006)

I'd start with the history of the RCA "Gunners of Canada" 2 volumes. George Blackburn's series might also be of use. You could also try to find the war diary of the unit,
From National library of Canada
 AMICUS No. 27680808
                                                  Monograph

          NAME(S): Canada. Canadian Army. Royal Canadian Artillery
         TITLE(S):*History of the 3rd Canadian Anti-tank Regiment Royal 
                    Canadian Artillery : October 1st 1940 - May 8th 1945
                   3 Cdn. A.T. Reg't. R.C.A
                   History of the 3rd Canadian Anti-Tank Regiment Royal 
                    Canadian Artillery
        PUBLISHER: [Canada? : s.n, 1945?]
      DESCRIPTION: [47] p. ;  34 cm.

            NOTES: Stewart Collection
                   Typescript, carbon copy (poor quality)
                   Copy 2 is a photocopy.
   CLASSIFICATION: LC Call no.:  D768.162 3rd A6 1945


----------



## 3rd Herd (1 Oct 2006)

Another source maybe found in some of C.P. Stacey's volumes on the Canadian Army and the Six Years of War. Most universities and major library branches have copies of his series. I lucked and found the entire set at a very reasonable price in a used book store. A quick scan of Granasten's Canadian Army; Waging the War and Keeping the Peace does not mention the 3rd Anti-Tank Regiment but does devote a chapter to the 3rd Infantry Division. Some of Whittaker and Whittaker's books maybe of value along with Coops who writes out of University of Waterloo I believe.


----------



## patrick666 (1 Oct 2006)

http://members.shaw.ca/junobeach/juno-4-12.htm

Divisional Royal Canadian Artillery - *Brigadier P.A.S. Todd * (http://gunner.ca/English/Great%20Gunners/todd.htm)

- 12th, 13th, 14th Field Regiments, Royal Canadian Artillery
- 19th Army Field Regiment, Royal Canadian Artillery
- *3rd Anti-Tank Regiment*, Royal Canadian Artillery
- 4th Light Anti-Aircraft Regiment, Royal Canadian Artillery   

Hope that helps.. Cheers,


----------

